# Disque dur avec Windows déjà installer



## Joaquim95 (20 Mars 2017)

Bonjours , 

Jai un petit problème , je travailler avec une société qui travaille que sur Windows , il m'ont donné un pic de bureau avec tout les logiciels que j'ai besoin dessus . Mais moi j'aime pas travailler sur pc je préfère mon MacBook Pro . Donc je voudrait savoir si il y a possibilité de retirer le disque du pc le mettre dans un boîtier que j'ai déjà et de enfin booter dessus avec bootcamp ?


----------

